# Dell Inspiron 5550 Laptop Upgrade to Win 10



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a Dell 5558 I7 and system is approved for win 10 according to Dell . A few questions: 1)Will the HDD recovery partition and other restore features on the HDD be upgraded to be compatible to Win 10? 2) How would I completely restore the image to Win 10 in the future if there is a problem? I have a both a factory 8.1 OS recovery media and system disks I burned. I would assume I would have to create recovery system disks for win 10 and the factory disks would be obsolete. 3) Are the program compatibility modes the same in win 8.1 and 10 the same. I am running some legacy programs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

1. No, your recovery partition will still have the OS that it shipped with. if that was Windows 8.1 then it will still be 8.1. 
2. You can create a USB install Flash drive, or, once Windows 10 is installed and everything is working well, you can create a Drive Image and save that to a USB HDD using Windows Backup or a 3rd party app. 
3. Most programs that worked in Windows 8.1 should work in Windows 10, check with the software makers web site to see if there is a Win 10 Update


----------

